
Ask HN: WiFi through thick walls - mmsimanga
I live in a block of apartments. There are four concrete walls between my  WiFi router workshop&#x2F;storeroom. I cannot pickup my WiFi network in the storeroom. A similar question was asked 9 years ago[1]. Perhaps things have changed. Does anyone on HN suggest a setup that will enable me to make my WiFi signal available in my workshop?
[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=814575
======
Gibbon1
Your best option (most likely to just work) is to run an Ethernet cable to
another WiFi router in your workshop.

If running Ethernet is not an option you could also try a directional antenna
on a secondary router.

------
mchannon
No one’s mentioned powerline Ethernet. Assuming you have electrical outlets in
both places, and they’re on the same phase, you can get a Netgear or similar
pair of adapters for ~$80.

~~~
thijsvandien
Powerline is a mixed bag in terms of performance and in particular stability.
With appropriate adapters (about $175 a pair) you could use other existing
wiring, such as a phone line (VDSL2) or coax (MoCA). The fact that these
technologies are mostly applied by internet providers doesn't prevent you from
creating your private DSL or cable network. Either alternative would work a
lot better.

------
tomcooks
Use a metal strainer for frying or a wok to make a
[wokfi]([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/WokFi](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/WokFi)),
they work great.

You can also use tinfoil, glue and paper to make [tiny
reflectors]([http://www.freeantennas.com/projects/template2/index.html](http://www.freeantennas.com/projects/template2/index.html))
on your router's antennas.

~~~
mmsimanga
Thank you. I will give it a shot.

------
bradknowles
A lot is going to depend on the exact construction details of the wall.

If it's expanded metal lath with plaster over that, then you're going to have
a very hard time punching through that with wireless signals -- it's almost a
Faraday cage at that point.

Otherwise, a powerful directional antenna on the central router plus a
powerful directional antenna in the workshop, plus maybe amplifiers, may be
enough to punch through.

Alternatively, drilling a hole through the wall or otherwise finding a way to
string Ethernet cable is likely to be your best bet.

The laws of physics haven't changed much in the last nine years. The solutions
that would have worked then will probably also work now.

